# FS: 20H Vivarium with Internal Air Circulation



## Mitch

Hello, 
I built this Vivarium with a friend for a final school project and must sell it, but I cannot make a profit. We will be selling it for what we paid to build it. This Vivarium includes:

Tank with custom background
Internal air circulation system 
Complete substrate setup (Hydroton, screen divider, ABG mix, leaf litter)
Internal PVC drain
Glass lid with "living hinge"
Not included:

Lighting
Plants
Frogs
Here are some pictures of the setup:









Full Tank Shot - Internal air circulation system is shown in the top left corner. There is a duct on the far left side of the background which pulls air from the bottom of the tank and expels it at the top of the tank. Not shown is the internal PVC drain or substrate. 









Fan Controller - Capable of up to 28.55 CFM. The fan is a Silverstone Suscool 81 and is whisper quiet. 









Fan in Action 









Substrate Supplies Included. We can set it all up before you purchase if you please. 

At this time we will not consider shipping the vivarium. Local buyers only. 

*Price for everything: $215*

Please send me a PM if you are interested. Thank you and have a nice day.


----------



## Mitch

Bump! I thought this was going to be snatched up much quicker with such a low price.


----------



## Mitch

Bump!

(10 characters)


----------



## Mitch

Bump!

(10 characters)


----------



## ExoticPocket

Man, if only you were closer...


----------



## Mitch

Bump!

(10 characters)


----------



## Mitch

Bump!

(10 characters)


----------



## Mitch

Bump!

(10 characters)


----------



## Sysop

If you keep bumping something, but don't change anything about the offer, what are you really expecting?

Offer to ship it, lower the price, something......
there has to be a reason it hasn't sold after 3 weeks and eleven-ty five bumps.


----------



## mydumname

^ that's funny.....especially for a first time poster. Ha


----------



## ConFuCiuZ

Sysop said:


> If you keep bumping something, but don't change anything about the offer, what are you really expecting?
> 
> Offer to ship it, lower the price, something......
> there has to be a reason it hasn't sold after 3 weeks and eleven-ty five bumps.


If you got nothing to offer, why do you post.


----------



## eos

Don't feed the trolls.

The seller bumps the offer so it can go back to the top of the Classifieds. Who knows, maybe someone missed it because it got pushed down by other ads... maybe there are some members that don't frequent these parts of the boards, and all of a sudden are in need of a 20H tank... Bottom line is, mind your business if it doesnt affect you. Period.


----------



## Mitch

Sysop said:


> If you keep bumping something, but don't change anything about the offer, what are you really expecting?
> 
> Offer to ship it, lower the price, something......
> there has to be a reason it hasn't sold after 3 weeks and eleven-ty five bumps.


Thanks for the free bump with your post. I'll sell the tank how I'd like to, thank you.


----------



## mydumname

With all due respect to the seller....I thought it was a valid point. Odd for a first post yes, but I was surprised the join date wasn't today just to make the post. I myself have expected to see something change whenever this thread got bumped.

And it didn't get buried in the classifieds....this is regionals, its only been dropped a couple threads. So not out of anyones sight.

Anyway, back to topic....multiple free bumps today. Good luck on the sale.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ

It shouldnt be the way to start your first post either way lmaoo 

Good Luck on the Sale Mitch


----------



## Mitch

Bump!

(10 characters)


----------



## joshbaker14t

Where are you loacated in NY?


----------



## Mitch

joshbaker14t said:


> Where are you loacated in NY?


PM sent.

(10 characters)


----------



## Mitch

Bump!

(10 characters)


----------



## Mitch

Trying to sell this before I leave for college. Any interest?


----------



## Mitch

Alright, give me your best offer guys. I need to sell this before I leave for college.


----------



## Mitch

Bump 

(10 characters)


----------



## Mitch

This ad is pretty ancient, but I'm coming home for Spring break soon and was wondering if anyone wanted to buy this viv. Shoot me a PM with an offer and we can work a deal out. Willing to trade for imitators, plants, or cash.


----------



## senditdonkey

Bump


----------



## Evil_Demos

Where in NY are you?


----------



## spawn

Evil_Demos said:


> Where in NY are you?


It makes it a lot easier to figure out if this is even feasible if a location is given.


----------



## Mitch

Sorry for the late response guys. I'm located in Westchester County, NY. PM me for further details if you'd like.


----------



## Athena

If you're willing to ship, I'd make you an offer.

Cheers!
-Caroline


----------

